# 11-speed cassette, doesn't fit carriers



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else had this problem.

I tried to install a new Chorus 11-speed 12-27 cassette onto an Easton (Orion) hub and carrier (on which I've been using various Campy 10-speed cassettes with no problem). With enough torque to seat the smallest sprocket's tabs into the carrier's grooves, the hub wasn't freewheeling freely, and by 30 foot pounds, it was locked up completely. I tried the cassette on a White Industries hub and carrier and had a milder version of the same problem: with the cassette installed, the hub didn't freewheel smoothly.

I went to my box of parts and found one of the spacers that Shimano used to make their 10-speed cassettes work on their 9-speed carriers, put that on the Easton hub, then put the cassette on, and---although the 12-tooth sprocket wasn't in the carrier's grooves at all in the loose state---after I torqued the ring down I seem to have an operational system. Of course, that doesn't seem like exactly how it was supposed to work, so I wondered whether anyone had any thoughts. 

I'm hoping that my PowerTab hub won't present this issue, but it's being serviced now so I haven't been able to check. 

I saw the thread regarding the 1 mm thicker spacer between the 5th and 6th sprocket and I don't really think that's the issue.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

After some more research, it seems it is just a case of "some hubs don't work [without spacers]."

http://unioncycle.blogspot.com/2008/11/campagnolo-11-speed-cassette.html

Anybody using an 11-speed cassette on a PowerTap? I'll be getting my 2007 PowerTap SL 2.4 back soon, and hope it will work well, and was thinking about buying a new PowerTap Pro+.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

With the easton wheel, it should be obvious if the cassette is touching the hub or spokes around the largest cog and not allowing the cogs to spin.

A powertap hub should be no problem. Mine works fine.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Just made the same discovery over the weekend with 11-speed and a Cosmic Carbone Premium. Fun, innit?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

No problems with DT Swiss or HED Carriers.


----------



## BPHANTOM1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*11 Speed Campy Cassette On 10 Speed Wheels*

I Recently Had The Same Problem Using An 11 Speed Cassette With A Dt Swiss 10 Speed Hub On My Stella Azzurra Wheelset. Mavic Makes A . 25mm Spacer For This Exact Problem. Without The Spacer My Freehub Would Lock Up When Tightening The Cassette. I Installed It And It Works Perfectly And You Stilll Have Spline Engagement On The Smallest Cog


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone using 11 speed on PMP hubs with the 10 speed body?

Need to know before buying a cassette body to convert a Shimano HG to Campagnolo.

Thanks


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

same problem on Eastion Tempest II Alu. Found out the hard way and now have some nasty grooves cut into the hub. Tried with a spacer but the smallest cog would not seat on the freehub. I am therefore leaving this wheelset on my 10 speed bike and getting some shamal ultras for my 11 speed - surely no problem there!? I was hoping for some Cosmic Carbone SL 2010 though - but after reading this thread i think that I will stick with campa.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

You have to space the free hub body away from the spokes and hub flanges.ran into this with a set of Mavic R-Sys wheels.removed the free hub body, inside the free hub body you will see a washer inside. Just add 1 more washer of the same size. works perfect.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Competitive cyclist has a spacer for Mavics. Does this do the trick???? Inquiring minds would like to know, might be in the processof building up a new roadie, and might have a race in about 3 or 4 weeks..........


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

No , You have to take the free hub body off of the hub. Inside you will see a washer. get another like it and add to the one in there, you'll have two washers total.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

oldgoat said:


> No , You have to take the free hub body off of the hub. Inside you will see a washer. get another like it and add to the one in there, you'll have two washers total.


Interesting. Is this just for Mavic or all hubs in general? I'm hoping to swap wheels between my TT bike and roadie.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Interesting. Is this just for Mavic or all hubs in general? I'm hoping to swap wheels between my TT bike and roadie.


 Not sure of other wheels. I took the 11 speed Campy cassette from Kysrium Sl wheels. Worked great on the Kysriums but not on R - Sys. 
Make sure you adjust your limit screws on the derailluer. Adding the washer changes the position of the free hub body. Really sucks if you want to use other wheels as you will have to adjust limit screws each time.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Good to know. LOL, now I'm really wishing I snagged an '09 10 speed kit.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Anyone?


I am using 11 speed with powertap. No problems at all with it. 

I had the same problem with my r-sys premiums with 11 speed. I used a dremel tool on the hub to fix the problem. Not likely a fix that would make the Mavic warranty department happy if the hub failed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Well, by hook or by crook, the Mavic CCUs didn't have an issue with the 11 speed cassette.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

just received the cosmic carbone 2010 sl with campa hub. they include a spacer on the freehub which will allow for 11 speed cassette mounting.


----------



## airedale (Mar 11, 2008)

Can I just check whether anyone else has run the fix as suggested by Oldgoat? I've a pair of 07 carbones and am in all sorts trying to get an 11 speed cassette on them. Would love to hear that someone else has successfully run this.


----------

